# Interesting article in Financial Review of ratings by Uber drivers of riders



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

An article by Peter Moon entitled 'Uber ratings force us to look in the mirror' n the Technology column of the Australian Financial Review of Tuesday 7 March 2017 is worth reading. It concerns the ratings Uber drivers give their riders. See http://www.afr.com/technology/apps/uber-ratings-force-us-to-look-in-the-mirror-20170303-gupuum.

First paragraph of article:

'Every so often, technology teaches us an unexpected life lesson. Who'd have thought there was an application that lets us see ourself as others see us?'

(Post has been edited for copyright reasons to include only the first paragraph of the article rather than the whole article.)


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

I must be a pretty affable type person..


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

I am still a 5 star rider.


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

Please be aware that posting the full article is breaking copyright and the poster/forum is accountable. 10% of any article is permitted only.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Paul Collins said:


> Please be aware that posting the full article is breaking copyright and the poster/forum is accountable. 10% of any article is permitted only.


Thanks, Paul Collins, for your guidance. I have edited my original post to put matters right.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Paul Collins said:


> Please be aware that posting the full article is breaking copyright and the poster/forum is accountable. 10% of any article is permitted only.


One such exception to copyright infringement is if the use of the copyright material occurs in the context of reporting news.


----------



## Ben Hall (Apr 15, 2016)

There is a TV show called Black Mirror.
Series Three Episode 1 called Nosedive shows where ratings may take our society.....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nosedive

Black Mirror can be seen on Netflix


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks, Ben Hall. I'm very much enjoying the (American) 'House of Cards' on Netflix, and I'm sure to like your suggested program as well.


----------

